# Gary Barlow in Afghanistan



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Gary Barlow in Afghanistan tonight was brilliant. For once, a pop star who wasn't after the glory. Full marks Gary.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope they keep him

tony


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Great programme and great morale booster for our lads and lassies out there.
Really enjoyed it even though I am not a huge fan of Gary Barlow.

Landyman.


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Good programme, know how much it means tithe forces. I thoroughly enjoyed the CSE shows in the 70s


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Good programme, know how much it means tithe forces. I thoroughly enjoyed the CSE shows in the 70s


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Hope they keep him
> 
> tony


Wot, you no like Gary or our brave armed forces??


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are they interdependent?  

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thought he had made the wrong decision !

Tetley or pg tips ?

Tm


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

bet he has nipped over there to check some bank accounts , coz he doesnt pay much tax in this country , always bleating on about giving and at the same time avoiding paying tax ,,,, nice


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I always try and avoid paying tax whenever possible. Quite like the occasional bleat too...


Baaaaaa baaaaaaa


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

crusader said:


> bet he has nipped over there to check some bank accounts , coz he doesnt pay much tax in this country , always bleating on about giving and at the same time avoiding paying tax ,,,, nice


If I had the opportunity to legally escape paying tax I would take it and I bet I'm not the only one on here.

Most do certain things to minimise tax such as ISAs and sharing resources with your wife to minimise CGT.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Back on topic

I thought it was a great programme and helped show what our forces are going through.
Gary included many of the service men and women in his concert and appeared much less ego driven than many so called stars.
A timely reminded how tough it is for our service men and women being away from home.

I am making no comment on the rights or wrongs of our engagement in Afganistan but simply acknowledging the work done by the service personnel who have no say in where they are sent.

Well done Gary Barlow.
All the best to the service personnel and a safe period of duty.


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

+1

Not a big fan of Gary Barlow but absolutely full marks for his efforts to support our troops and boost morale, he has gone up in my view.

What pleasantly surprised me was that he seem to have discovered some very talented people whilst he was there !!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just watching it now on ITV, maybe a replay, but excellent and well done.
He even gave one guy a Gibson guitar, worth a few grand 8) and probably doubled because it was his and on this show!
Some dishy girls as well 8)

I am not a Gary Barlow fan, but the interaction with the forces, was excellent!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If anybody wants to see it, Try ITV +1 now. Channel 33 freeview


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah, the rattle of AK47's in the background brought back memories. :wink: 

It's good that the troops are remembered at Xmas.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought it was a superb bit of telly very current and not a repeat in sight.

You could see from the off Gary wanted the troops involved

Superb, well done Gary

Merry Xmas to all of super armed forces also!


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

His last song in concert was 'I want to go home' most appropriate especially after recent news...


----------

